# Where to find off-season, short-term rentals?



## MikeItMo (Mar 3, 2018)

Will be heading back to PT (Algarve) in September to find an off-peak rental for 3-6 months (possibly a bit longer) for my residency adventure.
I'll need a formal rental contract to be able to present it to the local officials.
So are there particular sources/sites which can be recommended for this type of rental?
Am I likely to find such deals on sites like idealista, my usual go-to for rental and purchase prices guide?
All suggestions greatly welcomed.


----------



## John and Cecil (Dec 22, 2019)

I had some luck finding monthly rentals by messaging owners on vacation rentals like VRBO. I found one in Italy that was month to month through the winter and I actually had a nice 3-4 month rental here that was scheduled to start in March but then Covid hit and I got trapped on Sardinia. I left Italy the day Spain opened their borders and then sat it out on the Portugal border until July 1st when that opened. It has been a difficult time finding a 4-6 month rental on Idealista, almost everyone wants a 1 year lease or longer. I am traveling with a dog though and I am also looking in Northern Portugal so maybe you will have an easier time in the south. At least you are not here now during the summer though, I am having a difficult time just finding hotel rooms that are affordable and allow a dog. We end up sleeping in the car half the time. My last house was in OC California and it had 6 bedrooms plus a theater room and billiard room, and now I sleep in a small rental car with my dog  This virus really sucks!


----------



## MikeItMo (Mar 3, 2018)

John and Cecil said:


> I had some luck finding monthly rentals by messaging owners on vacation rentals like VRBO. I found one in Italy that was month to month through the winter and I actually had a nice 3-4 month rental here that was scheduled to start in March but then Covid hit and I got trapped on Sardinia. I left Italy the day Spain opened their borders and then sat it out on the Portugal border until July 1st when that opened. It has been a difficult time finding a 4-6 month rental on Idealista, almost everyone wants a 1 year lease or longer. I am traveling with a dog though and I am also looking in Northern Portugal so maybe you will have an easier time in the south. At least you are not here now during the summer though, I am having a difficult time just finding hotel rooms that are affordable and allow a dog. We end up sleeping in the car half the time. My last house was in OC California and it had 6 bedrooms plus a theater room and billiard room, and now I sleep in a small rental car with my dog  This virus really sucks!


Thanks John (and Cecil). Your situation sounds not a little stressful. Hope you get settled soon. Thanks for the site rec. too. I'll have a look.


----------



## amcinfrance (Jun 16, 2020)

Try Pureportugal. Part of their site does winter long term lets


----------



## Sylviamf (Aug 23, 2020)

I’m looking for a holiday rental in Faro area for 2 retired people non smokers with 1 well behaved Dog for 2 months from Mid September.Never visited before usually holiday in Spain.So any advise would be most welcome many thanks.


----------



## MikeItMo (Mar 3, 2018)

Sylviamf said:


> I’m looking for a holiday rental in Faro area for 2 retired people non smokers with 1 well behaved Dog for 2 months from Mid September.Never visited before usually holiday in Spain.So any advise would be most welcome many thanks.


You might have some success on FB. Join the various Algarve rental/sale groups. This is how I recently got mine.


----------

